# Breaking up with Shimano



## Moondog94 (Oct 24, 2016)

Hey guys,
I never thought I would be saying this, but I'm ready to move move away from shimano reels and look into some new reels. Ever since I can remember I have been fishing Curado's and I just want to try something new. I am really interested in the Team Lew's Tournament Lite, what are y'all's thoughts, open to suggestions as well. 

Its not you Shimano, its me :frown:


-Moondog


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

Lol. Let us know how the divorce goes. I tried Daiwa and Lew's ... and came back to Shimano. I was forgiven.


----------



## Moondog94 (Oct 24, 2016)

Hopefully I don't lose half my Waterloo's in the prenup :headknock


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

TranTheMan said:


> Lol. Let us know how the divorce goes. I tried Daiwa and Lew's ... and came back to Shimano. I was forgiven.


Same here


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Most of my reels are Shimano, and +20 yrs old, w/ no complaints. They get regular service. Let us know if you find better.


----------



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

I have ventured out but I'm still back with Shimano. Especially spinning reels... Although I have an itch to try a penn battle. 

Stradics and curados are hard to beat.


----------



## Mattikins (Apr 12, 2016)

Once you go Shimano you don't go back. Sure you might try new things but there is a reason people always come back.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Nero3662 (Oct 3, 2011)

Old Shimano's are awesome, news ones are TRASH. In addition to my old Shimano's switch to this bad boy below, its pretty sweet.

http://www.lews.com/casting-teamlewslite.php


----------



## deadeyedietz (Jun 16, 2015)

Ill take Lews all day over shimanos new junk! Older shimanos were great, they have went downhill


----------



## Moondog94 (Oct 24, 2016)

I know my ex reels will come back to haunt me and I will end up taking them fishing again. Only if my ex girlfriends would come back wanting me to take them fishing :rotfl:


----------



## Laguna Freak (Nov 15, 2006)

*Lew's TPG1SH*

I've been a die hard REVO user for 10 years. Never owned a clunky heavy old Shimano Curado. My 10 year old REVO still works like a champ and so do the one's that are only 6 & 8 yrs old, but a couple buddies told me about their great experience with Lew's. I found the Tournament Pro Graphite on tackle direct for $59. Normally a $200 reel. So, I bought 3 of them. So far my buddies have been right and I love them. Cast control and external adjustable centrifugal brake are great features. They are super light weight. Around 5.5 oz. The weirdest thing about them is you can hear the brake pins engage and disengage on light settings. It casts an unweighted worm really well. Sounds kind of like dry bearings but it's the brake pins. They tell you about it on their website.


----------



## fishingjordan (Jan 20, 2015)

Check out the 13 fishing reels. I have the inception, concept a and c. I switched from shimano. I still use my old "greenies" tho from time to time 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## LA Wader (Oct 22, 2013)

deadeyedietz said:


> Ill take Lews all day over shimanos new junk! Older shimanos were great, they have went downhill


Same for me. I've had Shimano's for many years. The new ones are junk compared to the older reels IMO. All my older reels still get used, they are indestructible. For what I pay for a Lew's reel and it's performance, Shimano isn't even close. I have a Team Lew's Lite and several Tournament Pros, no complaints on them. Team Lew's is a year old and the others are atleast 3 yrs old. Many of my buddies have also made the switch to Lew's and have nothing but good to say also.

Good luck with the divorce, there are other options out there!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moondog94 (Oct 24, 2016)

LA Wader said:


> Same for me. I've had Shimano's for many years. The new ones are junk compared to the older reels IMO. All my older reels still get used, they are indestructible. For what I pay for a Lew's reel and it's performance, Shimano isn't even close. I have a Team Lew's Lite and several Tournament Pros, no complaints on them. Team Lew's is a year old and the others are atleast 3 yrs old. Many of my buddies have also made the switch to Lew's and have nothing but good to say also.
> 
> Good luck with the divorce, there are other options out there!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So would you choose the Team Lew's Lite overall? Any corrosion issues or are they pretty solid with a freshwater rinse and a drop of lube everyone in a while.

-Moondog


----------



## Snaggletoothfrecklefish (Jul 11, 2016)

I made the switch from Shimano to Lew's a couple years ago. No complaints whatsoever. I just wash them down when I get home and they are still just as smooth as the day I bought them. Have a couple tournament pro's and a lite. Make the switch.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

I do love my old Greenies but the E7 still works but not the same. I still have one of the originals and it still works. 

Might post up on the reel repair board as one of the main Shimano guys hangs there from time to time. Post him a note.

WHICH LEW'S WOULD YOU GET FOR A BACK UP OR TWO?


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Switch to the Core 50. Newer models are still solid unlike the junky Curados the last few years.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Variety is the spice of life. I strayed a few times with Lews, Okuma and Concept 13 and still find myself at the end of the day with an old trusty 200e Shimano Curado in my hand.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Already broke the drag clicker on my lews metal speed spin. Looks like a good design, but on a hook set it sheared something. Its under warranty, I just don't want to send it in until after the flounder run is over.


----------



## redfish91 (Jan 27, 2011)

Made the switch 2 years ago from Shimano to lews. And I am so glad I did. It was tough to do after owning nothing but Shimano reels for years but you won't regret it one bit.


----------



## trophytroutman (Mar 21, 2009)

Left Shimano a while back and I really like my lews tournament lites. Have the bb1 inshore too.


----------



## mertz09 (Nov 15, 2009)

Moondog94 said:


> So would you choose the Team Lew's Lite overall? Any corrosion issues or are they pretty solid with a freshwater rinse and a drop of lube everyone in a while.
> 
> -Moondog


Yes, I have had one since July and really like it.


----------



## Skifffer (Aug 11, 2016)

I tried a few other brands after having some issues with Curados on down but came back and went to Chronarchs. That was about 5 years ago, two Chronarchs are still going strong. Fish 2-3 times a week.


----------



## deadeyedietz (Jun 16, 2015)

I use the Lews TP1SH, 3 years of hard wading with it, just as good as new. I did put some boca bearings in it last year but it didnt really need them.


----------



## SKIPJACKSLAYER (Nov 19, 2013)

Lew's reels are the truth!! Concepts perform well but they have mixed reviews. My buddy only buys his concepts at Academy bc when they start grinding he goes and returns them.
I use the Lew's Speedspool its only 5.7 oz and glides nice and smooth. Never had to return any of my Lew's reels. Just have to clean the brass rotor inside behind the brakes, and it will keep casting like a champ.


----------



## LA Wader (Oct 22, 2013)

Moondog94 said:


> So would you choose the Team Lew's Lite overall? Any corrosion issues or are they pretty solid with a freshwater rinse and a drop of lube everyone in a while.
> 
> -Moondog


Moondog, I'm not gonna say that the Team Lew's Lite is better than the Tournament Pro (TP1sh). Both reels are lightweight, cast excellent, and have a great drag. The Lite is a little fancier looking than the Tournament Pro. No corrosion issues on any of my reels and if they get dunked or lots of spray they get rinsed, if not they get put up. I am not the best on babying equipment and my reels have held up great. I think you would be happy with either.

Good luck.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moondog94 (Oct 24, 2016)

LA Wader said:


> Moondog, I'm not gonna say that the Team Lew's Lite is better than the Tournament Pro (TP1sh). Both reels are lightweight, cast excellent, and have a great drag. The Lite is a little fancier looking than the Tournament Pro. No corrosion issues on any of my reels and if they get dunked or lots of spray they get rinsed, if not they get put up. I am not the best on babying equipment and my reels have held up great. I think you would be happy with either.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Im definitely going to look into both the Team Lews lite and Tournament pro, they both seem to fit the bill for what I am looking for.

Thanks for the help,
-Moondog


----------



## Moondog94 (Oct 24, 2016)

I just got off the phone with my buddy who only throws Lews and he said he waits for black friday to buy his reels from Tackle Warehouse. He said they have all the Lew's roughly 20% off, he bought a few Team Lews tourney lites for about $190 which might be worth waiting for. Just wanted to pass the info along to anyone looking at a new Lew's reel. :dance:

-Moondog


----------



## doyou (Nov 8, 2014)

i got my team lites for cheaper on ebay fyi

moondog, i went from a tournament lite to the team lite .. love em both . the team lews lite is my main and the tournament is my backup but like others have said they are day 1 solid and cast miles


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

http://www.gandermountain.com/modpe...ndsEK43uxBG2lAni0xdg1zC_VKMOdgLU09BoCQ8vw_wcB

This one?


----------



## TheSamarai (Jan 20, 2005)

lews lite is 179 on ebay brand new


----------



## Moondog94 (Oct 24, 2016)

This is the news I'm talking about, there might be some confusion since all the names are similar :spineyes:

http://www.lews.com/casting-teamlewslite.php


----------



## Capt. Russell O'Riley (Aug 10, 2016)

*Lews*

Been fishing with that exact reel for the last year. Requires little service to keep it up and running. Outcasts my Shimanos by a mile. Drag not a smooth but not bad either. That reel made me sell the rest of my Shimanos.


----------



## potlicker 1127 (Aug 12, 2010)

I tried the Lews and it was a decent reel, but ended up back with Shimano. They cant be beat if you ask me.


----------



## swimmingpoolbob (Dec 15, 2012)

*break up or maybe move up*

Lews TLP1SHZL and a couple Shimano Cores are about it for all day fishing these days. I have tried and still have a lot of Curados that are great reels but what can I say I'm spoiled. My favorite was a Diawa T3 1016SH-TW but soon after I purchased that reel I switched to lefty so it is sitting doing nothing but if I could afford another one I might.


----------



## netboy (Dec 12, 2006)

I bought a Lew's baitcaster a couple of years ago and the only complaint is that it's gone thru 4 pawls on the level wind. I keep the worm gear clean and lubricated but it just seems to eat those pawls up.

Other than that it's been great.

BTW the folks at Lew's sent new pawls for free.


----------



## old 37 (Nov 30, 2014)

Csafisher said:


> I have ventured out but I'm still back with Shimano. Especially spinning reels... Although I have an itch to try a penn battle.
> 
> Stradics and curados are hard to beat.


All I have are Stradics and Curados, never worry, just keep fishing.


----------



## marshrunner757 (Apr 7, 2015)

netboy said:


> I bought a Lew's baitcaster a couple of years ago and the only complaint is that it's gone thru 4 pawls on the level wind. I keep the worm gear clean and lubricated but it just seems to eat those pawls up.
> 
> Other than that it's been great.
> 
> BTW the folks at Lew's sent new pawls for free.


Something up with the worm gear. I've changed 2 pawls on 2 separate reels in 4 years.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Cajuntriton (Mar 9, 2015)

Tried quantum, okuma, lews and I will say out the box they perform great, they just dont hold up, either components break, corrosion or paint issues, the academy H2O reels actually hold up better, so back to building my shimano collection, the new 70 Curado is bad arse btw


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexy1 (Jul 12, 2012)

I knew a lot of anglers jump ship from Shimano to Lews and 13 fishing back in 2013-2014 when Shimano came out the made in Malaysia Curado G series.
Well, just about all of them came back to Shimano and looking for the Curado/Chronarch E series.


----------



## FISHIN COUG (Sep 28, 2004)

*Shimano!!!!*

I've trialed different manufacturers over the past couple years. All have great reels but, Shimano is tough to beat. I just bought the latest concept reels from Shimano and Concepts top of the line. We'll see how they hold up. My favorite were the Core 50's but I've got a batch heading back due to being locked up. I've got a Revo MGX that's been put through the riggers but it corrodes to easily like my Cores. I'm fixing to put some time on the Concept 13 E to evaluate how it holds up in comparison to the Shimano Concepts. Tight lines...PR


----------



## Moondog94 (Oct 24, 2016)

FISHIN COUG said:


> I've trialed different manufacturers over the past couple years. All have great reels but, Shimano is tough to beat. I just bought the latest concept reels from Shimano and Concepts top of the line. We'll see how they hold up. My favorite were the Core 50's but I've got a batch heading back due to being locked up. I've got a Revo MGX that's been put through the riggers but it corrodes to easily like my Cores. I'm fixing to put some time on the Concept 13 E to evaluate how it holds up in comparison to the Shimano Concepts. Tight lines...PR


If you send me that Aldebaran, I can help your evaluation go by faster 

-Moondog


----------



## Lexy1 (Jul 12, 2012)

Moondog94 said:


> If you send me that Aldebaran, I can help your evaluation go by faster
> 
> -Moondog


In the first post, you want to divorce Shimano. But now you are drooling on the Aldebaran. What's up with that?
Btw, Aldebaran is an awesome reel, it's way better than the Core 50MG7.


----------



## Moondog94 (Oct 24, 2016)

Lexy1 said:


> In the first post, you want to divorce Shimano. But now you are drooling on the Aldebaran. What's up with that?
> Btw, Aldebaran is an awesome reel, it's way better than the Core 50MG7.


I do want to divorce with Shimano, but some reels like that are some pieces of art. Still going for the Team Lew's Lite.

-Moondog


----------



## CorkyFanB (Jan 17, 2014)

Shimanos like the hot, crazy girlfriend I had, things were awesome in the beginning(the curado 200b, chronarch 100, etc), but then she started screwing stuff up (MOST other editions of Curados n chronarchs). Eventually she cost too much money and was more of a headache than a joy even when she tried real hard to do right( the core, etc). So now I'm playin the field with my new ladies( 13fishing & Lews) and loving it. Old girl still looks good when ya run into her, but she just ain't worth it...


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2004)

CorkyFanB - That is an awesome analogy. Never dreamed of putting it that away.

Quick question: Was the hot-crazy girlfriend by chance A) Redhead B) Hairdresser C) Former stripper D) Named Tiffany? Just thought I'd check - LOL!


----------



## jtcallahan88 (Nov 3, 2011)

You've heard everything you need to know but here's my two cents:

After the OG green curados retired, I threw Cores for a few years and loved them (minus the $400 price tag and the occasional corrosion issues). 

Decided to get some team lew's lites and haven't looked back since. The Lew's (no mg) have held up to my abuse ten fold. Been throwing the same 2 reels all year, fishing 3+ times a week, and absolutely zero complaints.


----------



## duckmania (Jun 3, 2014)

I like my lews reels, Chronarchs have been staying in the shed.


----------



## Moondog94 (Oct 24, 2016)

CorkyFanB said:


> Shimanos like the hot, crazy girlfriend I had, things were awesome in the beginning(the curado 200b, chronarch 100, etc), but then she started screwing stuff up (MOST other editions of Curados n chronarchs). Eventually she cost too much money and was more of a headache than a joy even when she tried real hard to do right( the core, etc). So now I'm playin the field with my new ladies( 13fishing & Lews) and loving it. Old girl still looks good when ya run into her, but she just ain't worth it...


That is pretty spot on. I feel like my Shimano's have been around the block a few too many times like a crazy ex-girlfriend, always being on other rods and knowing they could always get back on mine. I am looking for a reel that will always be there for me, pick me up when the fishing is bad, and always have dinner ready for when I get back from a hard day at work. That reel in my opinion is the Team Lews Lite :rotfl:

-Moondog


----------



## Laguna Freak (Nov 15, 2006)

CorkyFanB said:


> Shimanos like the hot, crazy girlfriend I had, things were awesome in the beginning(the curado 200b, chronarch 100, etc), but then she started screwing stuff up (MOST other editions of Curados n chronarchs). Eventually she cost too much money and was more of a headache than a joy even when she tried real hard to do right( the core, etc). So now I'm playin the field with my new ladies( 13fishing & Lews) and loving it. Old girl still looks good when ya run into her, but she just ain't worth it...


Yup. I know her. All of 'em...


----------



## CorkyFanB (Jan 17, 2014)

EJ- All redheaded women got some crazy in em, the names and former professions of said ex will remaine anonomous to protect this semi-innocent(me!), haha. 
Moondog, I like your style bud, you can wade with me anytime...


----------



## Moondog94 (Oct 24, 2016)

The divorce papers have been filed, my mail order bride is on her way, the Team Lew's Lites will hopefully fill the gap in my heart that Shimano had left. :wink:

-Moondog


----------



## doyou (Nov 8, 2014)

you will love it , and if you dont .. pm me when u selling them


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

Been a Shimano guy my whole life but bought a Lews Tourney Lite that was on sale.
I can't comment on the longevity and resiliency yet but as for performance it is great. 
It's not quite the Shimano though. I have Curado and Chronarch Es and a Curado I.
I'd give the Shimanos a 9 for performance and the Lews an 8.


----------



## Fowl Play (Jun 20, 2013)

Moondog94 said:


> Hey guys,
> I never thought I would be saying this, but I'm ready to move move away from shimano reels and look into some new reels. Ever since I can remember I have been fishing Curado's and I just want to try something new. I am really interested in the Team Lew's Tournament Lite, what are y'all's thoughts, open to suggestions as well.
> 
> Its not you Shimano, its me :frown:
> ...


I made the move to Lews about 3 years ago. All I ever fished my entire life was Shimano. It was a tough decision but a necessary one as Shimano wasn't manufacturing the quality that it used to. Over time, it showed.


----------



## GoneSouth (Jun 4, 2010)

Laguna Freak said:


> Yup. I know her. All of 'em...


Wow, sounds like my life too. Curados, Cores, and now an Alderbran. I think the Curados were nice calm brunettes, the Core was a blond and the Aldebaran is a redheaded hair dresser named Tiffany. Lots of fun, smooth and silky, fast, but I know what will happen in time (Mg). However, right now I just can't stop using her.

One of my cores started grinding, I took it in and the frame was corroded and had a crack. But it was fixed by FTU under warranty. Labor not included. I really like the Aldebaran. But I know in time she will start to act up, cause problems and make me generally unhappy.

I won a lews speed spool in a tournament. Loaded her up and I was very surprised how well it worked. I see that girl and/or the new lite in my future, maybe even long term.


----------



## Moondog94 (Oct 24, 2016)

I loved the curado e "greenies" but since then the curado (G and I series) have turned into turdados, they feel cheap rather than a piece of quality equipment. Don't get me wrong, I have 4 curado 200 I's and like them but it was just time to step it up. I will write a review once I fish the Team Lew Lites this winter, really looking forward to breaking them in.

-Moondog


----------



## Moondog94 (Oct 24, 2016)

*Break up update*

Well as many of y'all requested, I'm here to update on how I like my new Lew's reels after that harsh breakup with shimano. All I can say is that I'm never turning back, these Lew's reels cast a mile and haven't had any problems except my friends trying steal them. Super light reels and if combined with some high end rods, they make for a feather light setup. Very pleased with my choice to switch to Lew's and any others looking to leave shimano, call your divorce lawyers and get ready for a happier life :work:

-Moondog


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

Moondog94 said:


> Well as many of y'all requested, I'm here to update on how I like my new Lew's reels after that harsh breakup with shimano. All I can say is that I'm never turning back, these Lew's reels cast a mile and haven't had any problems except my friends trying steal them. Super light reels and if combined with some high end rods, they make for a feather light setup. Very pleased with my choice to switch to Lew's and any others looking to leave shimano, call your divorce lawyers and get ready for a happier life :work:
> 
> -Moondog


Had to order any parts for them yet? Curious of the ease and availability.


----------



## Moondog94 (Oct 24, 2016)

Im Headed South said:


> Had to order any parts for them yet? Curious of the ease and availability.


Haven't needed to, but from what I've heard Lew's customer service is great about sending replacement parts. But thats word of mouth and not personal experience.

-Moondog


----------



## blackjack runner (Feb 24, 2015)

> Well as many of y'all requested, I'm here to update on how I like my new Lew's reels after that harsh breakup with shimano. All I can say is that I'm never turning back, these Lew's reels cast a mile and haven't had any problems except my friends trying steal them. Super light reels and if combined with some high end rods, they make for a feather light setup. Very pleased with my choice to switch to Lew's and any others looking to leave shimano, call your divorce lawyers and get ready for a happier life


Moondog, 
I am with you. That Shimano relationship became very one sided, and I just couldnt take the abuse any more. It was really good for the first 20 years, but then Shimano wanted more and more and offered me less and less. I had a very good friend talk me out of the drink and set me up with Lews BB1 Pro. I have also became friendly with Team Lews Lite Speed Spool and a few of the BB1 Speed Spools. The cork handles are awesome. On my Waterloo's or a Matthews Custom it is a rig that cast forever with one of the lightest and most sensitive rigs you could hope for. Not for everyone, as some think the relationship might change for the better, but I found new happiness as an old fisherman.


----------



## bmccle (Jun 10, 2012)

*Divorce*



Moondog94 said:


> Well as many of y'all requested, I'm here to update on how I like my new Lew's reels after that harsh breakup with shimano. All I can say is that I'm never turning back, these Lew's reels cast a mile and haven't had any problems except my friends trying steal them. Super light reels and if combined with some high end rods, they make for a feather light setup. Very pleased with my choice to switch to Lew's and any others looking to leave shimano, call your divorce lawyers and get ready for a happier life :work:
> 
> -Moondog


Excellent. I made the move 4 years ago and haven't looked back. I have several different models. I've even had two of the $99 LFS for 4 years, used heavily in saltwater (never dunked) and they are still going strong. I do a horrible job maintaining reels so I'm pretty shocked they are still going strong (they finally started to get a little rust on the anti-reverse bearing...I'll just have those changed out when it really starts to bug me)

Anyway, I'm a little ****** because the only one I've had any trouble casting is the Team Lew's Lite. I think I must have gotten a lemon. I've got 6 or 7 other Lews in varying models and they all cast easier than the Lite. One click on the tension knob and it's too tight, one click back and it's too loose/free. Driving me insane!!

Anyway, congrats on the new bride(s).


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

Laguna Freak said:


> I've been a die hard REVO user for 10 years. Never owned a clunky heavy old Shimano Curado. My 10 year old REVO still works like a champ and so do the one's that are only 6 & 8 yrs old, but a couple buddies told me about their great experience with Lew's. I found the Tournament Pro Graphite on tackle direct for $59. Normally a $200 reel. So, I bought 3 of them. So far my buddies have been right and I love them. Cast control and external adjustable centrifugal brake are great features. They are super light weight. Around 5.5 oz. The weirdest thing about them is you can hear the brake pins engage and disengage on light settings. It casts an unweighted worm really well. Sounds kind of like dry bearings but it's the brake pins. They tell you about it on their website.


I love my Revos.

OP buy a revo premier, (they don't get a lot of love on Fleabay)


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Nice looking reels but your handles are on the wrong side.


----------



## Moondog94 (Oct 24, 2016)

Drundel said:


> Nice looking reels but your handles are on the wrong side.


I cast with my left hand and reel with my right, fits me perfectly. I'm an odd duck i know :spineyes:

-Moondog


----------



## Stumpgrinder1 (Jul 18, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> CorkyFanB - That is an awesome analogy. Never dreamed of putting it that away.
> 
> Quick question: Was the hot-crazy girlfriend by chance A) Redhead B) Hairdresser C) Former stripper D) Named Tiffany? Just thought I'd check - LOL!


I've got A, B & C in the quiver. Anybody got a hot 40 something named Tiffany I could meet ? Might go for the 2cool slam.


----------



## Moondog94 (Oct 24, 2016)

stumpgrinder3 said:


> I've got A, B & C in the quiver. Anybody got a hot 40 something named Tiffany I could meet ? Might go for the 2cool slam.







This might help you determine where tiffany might fall on the hot-crazy matrix

-Moondog


----------



## Stumpgrinder1 (Jul 18, 2016)

Moondog94 said:


> This might help you determine where tiffany might fall on the hot-crazy matrix
> 
> -Moondog


I like em a little cra cra. Call it a character flaw :slimer:


----------



## blackjack runner (Feb 24, 2015)

> Originally Posted by Moondog94 View Post
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I spit my beer when he was discussing fun zone vs danger zone and said "this is not a static environment"


----------



## Daleco (Aug 17, 2016)

I just got a few of my Shimano's back from being rebuilt. 9 hours of wading on Saturday and feel worse than they did when they went in. I'm done. I've smoked 5 reels in the last 6 months and its time for a divorce too. I just sat down and figured someone on here is having the same issue. Glad I'm not the only one. I'll be ordering a Lew's to try out this week.


----------



## Moondog94 (Oct 24, 2016)

Daleco said:


> I just got a few of my Shimano's back from being rebuilt. 9 hours of wading on Saturday and feel worse than they did when they went in. I'm done. I've smoked 5 reels in the last 6 months and its time for a divorce too. I just sat down and figured someone on here is having the same issue. Glad I'm not the only one. I'll be ordering a Lew's to try out this week.


Welcome to the team 

-Moondog


----------



## deadeyedietz (Jun 16, 2015)

Just picked up a new Lews CG1H and a new pair of Simms waders today. Gonna hopefully break em both in tomorrow afternoon if the wind doesnt get up too much.


----------



## seastealth (Nov 1, 2006)

I have been using Lew's to this day. Switched way back when the first true saltwater reals first came out. Divorced my Shimano's back then and have never returned. I love my Lew's and the new one's are still my preferred real of choice.


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

Daleco said:


> I just got a few of my Shimano's back from being rebuilt. 9 hours of wading on Saturday and feel worse than they did when they went in. I'm done. I've smoked 5 reels in the last 6 months and its time for a divorce too. I just sat down and figured someone on here is having the same issue. Glad I'm not the only one. I'll be ordering a Lew's to try out this week.


Send em to me. I'll see if I can Frankenstein together 1-2 good reels and fish with em.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Huntandfishaggie (Nov 8, 2016)

I just bought the new Caenan. I am not a huge fan of the spool break off. You have to twist it off and it is not attached. I will probably drop it in the water while wade fishing.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Daleco said:


> I just got a few of my Shimano's back from being rebuilt. 9 hours of wading on Saturday and feel worse than they did when they went in. I'm done. I've smoked 5 reels in the last 6 months and its time for a divorce too. I just sat down and figured someone on here is having the same issue. Glad I'm not the only one. I'll be ordering a Lew's to try out this week.


Interesting. What reels and who rebuilt them?


----------



## B&C (Jul 23, 2010)

Where's the best place to buy Lews reels? I haven't fished them since the early 80's. Sounds like they're worth another look. I carry a pen of oil with me all the time to keep my shimanos functioning... I tear them down 2 or 3 times a season. Sounds like there might be better options.


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

Have a few Ole Greenies.. Those are some quality tank like Shimano's. The new ones feel cheap to me.. A buddy of mine that has been using Shimano forever is starting to convert to 13 Fishing after having to send a Chronarch CI4 back to Shimano like 3 times and having issues with a new Curado. The old shimano's were tanks. Their quality definitely went down


----------

